# Kayak lift



## saltynative (Mar 11, 2014)

So today me and my wonderful girlfriend got the kayak put up. She found a lift plan on Pinterest. Which is waaaay better than anything I would have came up with.


----------



## saltynative (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## saltynative (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Doppler (Nov 25, 2008)

Please post the plans, or where to find this.. Its exactly what Ive bee trying to rig. In my design its hard for one man to pull up and tie off. Iam sure with mutipal pullys and a little physics I could make it eazy. Thanks Doppler


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Please post design. This might be THE one time pinterest actually made my life easier.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

gilly21 said:


> Please post design. This might be THE one time pinterest actually made my life easier.


Ole Mac had a couple pulleys in the garage hangin his, worked alright from what i remember, but he always built stuff 50x tougher then needed, probably could of lifted a truck up in air with it lol


----------



## saltynative (Mar 11, 2014)

Doppler said:


> Please post the plans, or where to find this.. Its exactly what Ive bee trying to rig. In my design its hard for one man to pull up and tie off. Iam sure with mutipal pullys and a little physics I could make it eazy. Thanks Doppler


I will add the attachment either today or tomorrow. I'll draw up what i did and take screenshots and let you all have at it.


----------



## saltynative (Mar 11, 2014)

Basically this is the layout that we used to hang my kayak. With a little tweaking it should be perfect.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Seems to me there is a lot of work just to hang a yak. I did one for my brother and it required 2 J hooks and 2 straps! Put a little muscle into it and heave it up!


----------



## saltynative (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah but if you are anything like me at all you don't wanna get done from a fishin trip to do more work than what is necessary. Y'know?


----------

